# Tecumseh 6 up and running



## mljd7 (Apr 15, 2005)

Got the motor running. Thanks to all of the nice people here and their generous sharing of knowledge. Here is what I learned:

I never put the blade back on, or put oil in it, I got tired of draining the fuel and oil every time I tried to start it. All I needed to hear was 2 consecutive fires when I pulled the cord, and shut it right down. (I was using starting fluid for fuel)

I took it all apart and used lots of lube when I put it back together. Same problem, compression felt all messed up when I pulled the rope.
Then I replaced the flywheel key (a special order from Sears). Same problem.

Finally, I took both valves out, cleaned them up real nice with a soft brass bristle brush, and the seats as well, and tried to fire it up. Same problem.

I knew there was nothing wrong, so I kept squirting starting fluid and pulling the rope, as odd as it felt. It finally fired 2 or 3 times. 

I put the wheel drive belt back on, put the blade on, added oil, put the fuel tank on and added fuel, then pulled the rope, slowly. It felt perfect!

The whole problem was that there was no resistance on the motor (the blade as a counter-weight). AND the valves were a little dirty. It runs like a top. 

If I would have inspected the motor a little closer when I saw the oil leak, I would have not had to go thru this, just re-seat the oil fill tube and away we go! How simple is that? 

Again, thank you to everyone who spent time helping me, and whoever bet on the flywheel key, you were wrong. It wasn't the arch. It was the archer!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well for tecumsehs. i never really had to put a dipstick tube back in, a briggs one just pops in with a washer on the tube, seals right up and is held in place by a screw or tab. older ones had a much bigger seal for the briggs engines. as for tecs. i think some screw in, some pop in, though on those little cheap ones they may pop in.


----------

